# TALIBAN PROPAGANDA WATCH - July 2013



## The Bread Guy (30 Jun 2013)

*Taliban statements here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jul 2013)

_USUAL DISCLAIMER: Don't click on a link to a Taliban or Taliban-affiliated web site if you don't want the webmaster to get information about you – that's why I include a link to a non-terrorist page if you want to see what the posting looks like. Sharing this material, straight from Taliban and Taliban-affiliated web pages, doesn't mean I'm endorsing it or saying it's necessarily true – just sharing for people who are interested and don't want to give Taliban pages extra hits. If I can't find an English version of material, I'll share Google English – machine translated, not an official human translation._

*Special interview with the head of the ‘Economic Commission’ of the Islamic Emirate* (screen capture of entire statement at non-terrorist site here)
Created on Friday, 19 July 2013 09:54 


> .... Question: If you could give us information about collecting the funds i.e. how can the ordinary people financially support the Islamic Emirate from inside the country or from any part of the world?
> 
> Answer: As I told you before that we have our representatives inside Afghanistan, the neighboring countries, the gulf countries and some other countries of the world. Whosoever wants to make a contribution to the Islamic Emirate, he can contact us on the following E-mail address for his surety and satisfaction.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jul 2013)

_USUAL DISCLAIMER: Don't click on a link to a Taliban or Taliban-affiliated web site if you don't want the webmaster to get information about you – that's why I include a link to a non-terrorist page if you want to see what the posting looks like. Sharing this material, straight from Taliban and Taliban-affiliated web pages, doesn't mean I'm endorsing it or saying it's necessarily true – just sharing for people who are interested and don't want to give Taliban pages extra hits. If I can't find an English version of material, I'll share Google English – machine translated, not an official human translation._

The Taliban info-machine's response to the latest UN report on civilian casualties (and who's causing most of them) ....

*Rejoinder of the Islamic Emirate about the recent report of UNAMA regarding the civilian casualties* (screen capture of entire statement at non-terrorist site here)
Created on Wednesday, 31 July 2013 12:50 


> As usual, a report has been prepared and published by the UNAMA office in Kabul on the American demands which is totally biased. The Islamic Emirate reacts as following:
> 
> 1-    The UNAMA office inside Kabul has tactically shared this report just a few hours prior to its publication. The Islamic Emirate was not given enough time for its analysis and discussion with the UNAMA. This step was taken by them just to have a reference that they had shared this report with us which is itself an attempt to mislead the people.
> 
> ...


----------

